# UK military Man wanting to move to US



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

My boyfriend is in the RAF Regiment in England and he is looking into moving to the US. Last year he suffered an injury from an IED roadside bomb in Afghanistan and lost his leg. He is still in the service and wants to move over to be closer to me. The only qualifications he has is his high school diploma, small jobs and then the military service for 4 years. He really wants to become a fireman working under the safety inspections area (not actually fighting the fires). What is the easiest way for him to obtain a visa/ how do we go about it? I don't know if he should pay for a sponsor and try out as a business visa. My family owns several businesses so I was thinking of them setting him up with a job, even if he doesnt want it when he comes over but just as a stepping stone to help him.

Does anyone have any suggestions? He will be considered a veteran and pay for a sponsor himself and will have a war pension to even help himself along the way.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rider9113 said:


> My boyfriend is in the RAF Regiment in England and he is looking into moving to the US. Last year he suffered an injury from an IED roadside bomb in Afghanistan and lost his leg. He is still in the service and wants to move over to be closer to me. The only qualifications he has is his high school diploma, small jobs and then the military service for 4 years. He really wants to become a fireman working under the safety inspections area (not actually fighting the fires). What is the easiest way for him to obtain a visa/ how do we go about it? I don't know if he should pay for a sponsor and try out as a business visa. My family owns several businesses so I was thinking of them setting him up with a job, even if he doesnt want it when he comes over but just as a stepping stone to help him.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? He will be considered a veteran and pay for a sponsor himself and will have a war pension to even help himself along the way.


If you want to try it out first, he could become a student on an F1 visa to get some qualifications behind his career ambitions. Suggest you try the local community college. But he's not going to get to stay or work in the US unless you walk the aisle before he graduates.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The easy route - K1, community college for starters, volunteer work to get face time, citizenship asap as most of these inspection jobs are local/State/Federal.

He is a UK veteran. Big legal difference.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

twostep said:


> The easy route - K1, community college for starters, volunteer work to get face time, citizenship asap as most of these inspection jobs are local/State/Federal.
> 
> He is a UK veteran. Big legal difference.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


What does that mean? I know there are firefighter courses he would have to take.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rider9113 said:


> What does that mean? I know there are firefighter courses he would have to take.


US vets often get preferential treatment with government jobs. This does not extend to the UK variety.

Your major issue is that from what you've written so far, he is extremely unlikely to be able to live and work here unless he marries you. Are you ready for that step?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rider9113 said:


> What does that mean? I know there are firefighter courses he would have to take.


Before he can do anything he needs a visa. He has no work based qualifications, will probably not want to go the investor route, he may have a UK school diploma the question is does it count as high school equivalent to be able to apply for a student visa - that leaves marriage to a US citizen. 

Some colleges offer firefighter courses, there are private companies who train specialists then there are city/county fire departments who train their own. And that would just be the start for what you described as his goal. It comes down to visa, money and admission and being able to handle training/job physically; oftentimes legal status. What he would like to do and the route to get there is different in the US from what he may have researched in the UK.


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

twostep said:


> Before he can do anything he needs a visa. He has no work based qualifications, will probably not want to go the investor route, he may have a UK school diploma the question is does it count as high school equivalent to be able to apply for a student visa - that leaves marriage to a US citizen.
> 
> Some colleges offer firefighter courses, there are private companies who train specialists then there are city/county fire departments who train their own. And that would just be the start for what you described as his goal. It comes down to visa, money and admission and being able to handle training/job physically; oftentimes legal status. What he would like to do and the route to get there is different in the US from what he may have researched in the UK.


I have just completed my first year of school, but we do talk about getting married in the future but not now. I know of a website that he can get a visa sponsor and my family's businesses could possibly offer him a job, but I know that is not what he is initially interested in doing so he would look into taking fireman courses and even getting a basic associates degree at a community or small university. I know he just wants to get out of the military job he has and move here while i finish school but that is easier said then done. We also know a lawyer who can help along the way, but I still don't know if this all helps. 

Would he have to apply for a visa and then state the job/opportunity that is in the US, should he mention me? Will this all work out and should he mention me in all of this? Can he apply as a work/study student?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

rider9113 said:


> Would he have to apply for a visa and then state the job/opportunity that is in the US, should he mention me? Will this all work out and should he mention me in all of this? Can he apply as a work/study student?


If he wants to go the job route, it's the employer who has to initiate the visa process - first of all by getting authorization to hire a foreigner for the position. (Involves demonstrating that the employer has attempted to find a USC or permanent resident to fill the position.)

It isn't just a matter of "my family's business can offer him a job." It has to be a job that can't be filled by a local national.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

rider9113 said:


> I have just completed my first year of school, but we do talk about getting married in the future but not now. I know of a website that he can get a visa sponsor and my family's businesses could possibly offer him a job, but I know that is not what he is initially interested in doing so he would look into taking fireman courses and even getting a basic associates degree at a community or small university. I know he just wants to get out of the military job he has and move here while i finish school but that is easier said then done. We also know a lawyer who can help along the way, but I still don't know if this all helps.
> 
> Would he have to apply for a visa and then state the job/opportunity that is in the US, should he mention me? Will this all work out and should he mention me in all of this? Can he apply as a work/study student?


Even if he were Bill Gates and was sponsored by "Microsoft" in order to qualify for a work visa he would need at minimum a Bachelor's degree (yes, Bill Gates would be ineligible to immigrate on the basis of a work visa; he would have to go the investment route). Since, your boyfriend doesn't have these qualifications you would have to walk down the aisle or he could try for a F-1 student visa.

Good luck!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rider9113 said:


> I have just completed my first year of school, but we do talk about getting married in the future but not now. I know of a website that he can get a visa sponsor and my family's businesses could possibly offer him a job, but I know that is not what he is initially interested in doing so he would look into taking fireman courses and even getting a basic associates degree at a community or small university. I know he just wants to get out of the military job he has and move here while i finish school but that is easier said then done. We also know a lawyer who can help along the way, but I still don't know if this all helps.
> 
> Would he have to apply for a visa and then state the job/opportunity that is in the US, should he mention me? Will this all work out and should he mention me in all of this? Can he apply as a work/study student?


Here's a plan. It's not ideal for him.

He applies for an F1 visa for your local community college to get an associate's degree in fire fighting stuff. He'll need to show a considerable income (ask the international office at the local college for the figure). That's 2 or 3 years taken care of. After that, he'll either marry you or goes home -- there is no hope of him securing immigration status otherwise. But if he does stay and marry you, he should be qualified to get a job.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Here's a plan. It's not ideal for him.
> 
> He applies for an F1 visa for your local community college to get an associate's degree in fire fighting stuff. He'll need to show a considerable income (ask the international office at the local college for the figure). That's 2 or 3 years taken care of. After that, he'll either marry you or goes home -- there is no hope of him securing immigration status otherwise. But if he does stay and marry you, he should be qualified to get a job.


Generally it is proof of funds readily available for tuition/cost of living plus emergencies for the first year and the source for the remainder of the degree. Work only on campus and up to a limited number of hours.

One thing he should check into is medical insurance. As UK vet he should either have coverage for life or coverage for life for everything related to his injury. How will he be able use it in the US?


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

twostep said:


> Generally it is proof of funds readily available for tuition/cost of living plus emergencies for the first year and the source for the remainder of the degree. Work only on campus and up to a limited number of hours.
> 
> One thing he should check into is medical insurance. As UK vet he should either have coverage for life or coverage for life for everything related to his injury. How will he be able use it in the US?


If the UK health insurance won't cover him, he can buy it through the college. In the NYC area about $1,000 per year.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

USC said:


> If the UK health insurance won't cover him, he can buy it through the college. In the NYC area about $1,000 per year.


Have you considered pre-existing conditions?


----------



## USC (Jun 13, 2010)

twostep said:


> Have you considered pre-existing conditions?


To be honest, I don't know. A long time ago (as in the 80's) when I was in college they would insure everyone. How things are these days is anyone's guess. I did look at the local community college, they are silent on pre-existing conditions, they quote a price of $1,086. They also have information on F-1 visas. See link below:

Nassau Community College - Current International Students


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Here's a plan. It's not ideal for him.
> 
> He applies for an F1 visa for your local community college to get an associate's degree in fire fighting stuff. He'll need to show a considerable income (ask the international office at the local college for the figure). That's 2 or 3 years taken care of. After that, he'll either marry you or goes home -- there is no hope of him securing immigration status otherwise. But if he does stay and marry you, he should be qualified to get a job.


Okay great thanks. My boyfriend has $300,000 in savings and I saw a link that said if you have over $200,000 your eligible?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rider9113 said:


> Okay great thanks. My boyfriend has $300,000 in savings and I saw a link that said if you have over $200,000 your eligible?


An associate's degree at a community college is probably going to cost in the region of $20k - $30k for a foreign student from start to finish.

He could also buy his own business on an E2 with that sort of money -- and that would allow him to live here as well.


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Here's a plan. It's not ideal for him.
> 
> He applies for an F1 visa for your local community college to get an associate's degree in fire fighting stuff. He'll need to show a considerable income (ask the international office at the local college for the figure). That's 2 or 3 years taken care of. After that, he'll either marry you or goes home -- there is no hope of him securing immigration status otherwise. But if he does stay and marry you, he should be qualified to get a job.


Do you think it would actually be easier if he stayed in the UK to get a bachelors degree? He really wants to be here and I want him to be here as well so I would love if he took classes at a community college. We have one right in my town but I don't know if he would want to enroll in courses unless they pertained to getting a job. I know he could get some course work done if he stayed in the job but he just wants to get it. Does a college degree make it look better or if he had job opportunities can that factor out going to school.

I just feel like in the UK going to school it is not mandatory where as US citizens automatically go to college (or university) after high school and it is the only way to be successful.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rider9113 said:


> Do you think it would actually be easier if he stayed in the UK to get a bachelors degree? He really wants to be here and I want him to be here as well so I would love if he took classes at a community college. We have one right in my town but I don't know if he would want to enroll in courses unless they pertained to getting a job. I know he could get some course work done if he stayed in the job but he just wants to get it. Does a college degree make it look better or if he had job opportunities can that factor out going to school.
> 
> I just feel like in the UK going to school it is not mandatory where as US citizens automatically go to college (or university) after high school and it is the only way to be successful.


US higher education is much more flexible for mature students than in the UK. If he wants to do something vocational (fight fires, repair air conditioners, dental hygienist, etc), a associate's is fine. If he wants to go further up the ladder, many of the courses he takes should be transferable to the local state college.

As you say, without a degree in the US, you're pretty much either got to find your own way as a self-employed person, or you'll be asking whether the customer wants fries with that.

The major issue for him with just doing an associate's degree is that the only opportunity he'll get to put the theory into practice is if you guys get married. I doubt that degree would be worth much in the UK.

If he continues to a bachelor's, then--depending on what he studies--he should have the opportunity to pursue sponsorship irrespective of your then relationship. Nothing's guaranteed, though. In addition, a US bachelors will probably be worth something in the UK.


----------

